# Now Here's a Stove / Cooker to Die For...



## SmoothSeas (Sep 23, 2021)

I'd donate my eye-teeth to have an appliance like this...


​


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

I wouldn't want to have to clean it.....


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

The food looks pretty good too!


----------



## Jules (Sep 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't want to have to clean it.....


My first thought.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't want to have to clean it.....


I was thinking the same thing!  lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2021)

Hopefully the ovens are self-cleaning  Beautiful stove!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

I like my wall ovens because the food is at eye (and arm) levels.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2021)

I prefer stand alone appliances. This is the cooker I have.  It's an AGA-Rangemaster with a 5 ring ceramic hob  (No gas in village)  a separate dual grill and two ovens.  The main oven has multi-functions with top, bottom and back heat options.   It's not too hard to keep clean.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 26, 2021)

That is truly an impressive stove and ovens, and I can see it as being great for people with a large family, or who have a lot of company over for dinner. 
It is not something that I would ever even want to have, at least anymore.  We already still have cooking pans that feed 4-5 people that are too large for me to use making a meal for just my husband and myself. 
 Since we got the toaster oven, I have not even hardly used our regular oven, and have finally gotten better at using smaller pots on the stove and not making way too much food. 
If it was just myself to cook for, I think I would not even need a stove, just the toaster oven, a steamer,  and an electric skillet would make almost everything that I would need.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't want to have to clean it.....


Good heavens. Why do so many women 1st think about the clean up ? 
Good food often ends up making a mess.  
When I want to eat proper food, the clean-up is the very last thing I think of. As a matter of fact, I don't think about it at all. 
Even cooking for myself only, I can dirty up nearly every pot, pan, utensil in the kitchen. 

I once had a live-in GF that liked to eat good food but she complained bitterly about the clean-up. Needless to say, she did not last long.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I don't think about it at all.


So who washes your dishes?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 28, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> So who washes your dishes?


Since I long ago decided to live sans female, I do.

My philosophy is very simple.
"If you don't want to clean-up the kitchen, then don't eat any of my food."


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

It's not just women who think about clean up when pondering a purchase.  



senior chef said:


> Since I long ago decided to live sans female, I do.


On behalf of females everywhere, "Whew!"


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

First thing ALL cooks learn for home cooking or in commercial setting. Clean as you cook! A cardinal rule in the kitchen: this clears up space and helps to focus on what has to be done. My personal philosophy and that of the Mères Lyonnaises if you do not want to clean, do not cook!


----------



## Knight (Sep 29, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> That is truly an impressive stove and ovens, and I can see it as being great for people with a large family, or who have a lot of company over for dinner.
> It is not something that I would ever even want to have, at least anymore.  We already still have cooking pans that feed 4-5 people that are too large for me to use making a meal for just my husband and myself.
> Since we got the toaster oven, I have not even hardly used our regular oven, and have finally gotten better at using smaller pots on the stove and not making way too much food.
> If it was just myself to cook for, I think I would not even need a stove, just the toaster oven, a steamer,  and an electric skillet would make almost everything that I would need.


While the op oven looks nice & is capable of making a lot of food at one time, our days of cooking a lot of food are gone. Toaster oven, Samsung 30-in 5 Burners 6-cu ft Self-Cleaning freestanding Gas Range,  air fryer & BBQ fit our needs now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2021)

Save your money!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> It's not just women who think about clean up when pondering a purchase.
> 
> 
> On behalf of females everywhere, "Whew!"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> First thing ALL cooks learn for home cooking or in commercial setting. Clean as you cook! A cardinal rule in the kitchen: this clears up space and helps to focus on what has to be done. My personal philosophy and that of the Mères Lyonnaises if you do not want to clean, do not cook!


I've always cleaned as I cook. It makes life easier, and is not a difficult thing to do. 
Use a pot/pan, rinse it right away and put it in the dishwasher. Same with cutting boards, dishes, bowls.
Easy peasy.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 29, 2021)

50 years ago, I would have loved it,  Now, glad I don't!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2021)

Shero said:


> My personal philosophy and that of the Mères Lyonnaises if you do not want to clean, do not cook!


That's why most of my cooking is in the microwave, on paper plates when I can.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Save your money!


That dear, sweet, wonderful little boy !


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> That dear, sweet, wonderful little boy !


His younger sibling patiently waits for his food.   Big bro feeds him the first spoonful when it's ready.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> That's why most of my cooking is in the microwave, on paper plates when I can.


....and why not? After all, life is a picnic!!


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Save your money!


You always come up with the right video at the right time Aunt Bea! Anybody can cook, all you need is a wok and baby to show how it is done!


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 29, 2021)

Just Wow!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2021)

It is nice but I would not want it. My days of cooking for other people is long gone. I just don't want to do it anymore and that includes the clean up as well. I have always cleaned as I cooked because I was the one who had to do it when I got done. Now I love my small kitchen and keep making it easier to cook and clean up in. I cook daily, but for one. So much easier to clean up after one person especially when it is just me.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 2, 2021)

katlupe said:


> It is nice but I would not want it. My days of cooking for other people is long gone. I just don't want to do it anymore and that includes the clean up as well. I have always cleaned as I cooked because I was the one who had to do it when I got done. Now I love my small kitchen and keep making it easier to cook and clean up in. I cook daily, but for one. So much easier to clean up after one person especially when it is just me.


It's nice when others can cook for themselves, won't reason to have cooking appliances is I'm having issues doing for myself, add not that hungry as I use to be or ever was for that matter 

Do not even want a real chef...


----------

